# colonoscopy prep question



## chronicallyme (Aug 30, 2001)

I have a choice on whether to take the 28 "horse"pills (20 the night before and 8 the am before my 12:00PM colonoscopy) or drink the fleet phosphate stuff. I'm leaning towards the pills. I just spoke to a friend who took the pills and she said that she would do it that way again if given the chance. Anyone out there have any experience with the pills as a prep? I have to let the Dr.'s office know very soon. Not looking forward to this at all. Last time I had it, I woke up in the ,middle. This time, they're giving me Diprovan as a drug.


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Joy,I have not heard of the "horse pills". I did the fleet phososoda prep this prep. It was much easier than the gallon of go litely that I used last time. 3oz. was very for me to tolerate. I put mine in lemonade and held my nose and drank it down. 1 1/2 oz. the night before and 1 1/2 oz. the morning of.Good luck with the test. I woke up for a brief moment. It was like a dream state for me. I remember saying to them ow...I feel cramping and then I was out again.


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2001)

I'd try the pills. I had a hard time keeping the fleets down (but I didn't put mine in lemonade-good idea!) LouLou


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

PLEASE USE THE PILLS! I did my first prep 2 months ago and it was VILE-the fleet prep. Yes, it's only 2 drinks but let me say it again-it's VILE! Some dr's don't think the pills clean you out as well, that's why mine chose the fleet prep.


----------



## chronicallyme (Aug 30, 2001)

Thank you for all your input...I still have over a week until the dreaded test. The Dr.'s office is sending me a prescription and prep instructions for the pills. I've done some local "canvassing" on my own, and I'd say (unscientifically) about 75% of the people I talked to would either opt for the pills or use them if they had to do the prep a 2nd time. I'll see how they are for myself, I guess. Hey, listen, I'm sure they're not "delightful", but, worth a try. The only thing my Dr.'s office said was that undissolved pills were sometimes found on the colon if enough liquid was not taken.


----------



## scheidel (Oct 18, 2002)

I opted for the fleets phospho soda over doing the gallon. I would do it again--no problem.I mixed 1 TBS of the stuff in a 8 oz glass of regular ginger ale ( not diet) and added a squirt of both lemon & lime concentrate stirred it up added ice and drank it down. I didn't have a problem with nausea of anything. I just tasted a little bit salty. You have to mix 1 Tbs in 8oz of ginger ale three times. So you are actually drinking a total of 24 oz in one half hour. I then sat on the toilet and did some reading and drank additional water as I wanted. I was much better than I thought it would be. Just remember--once your stomach gives you a rumble after you are done drinking it -- get to the toilet---fast. I can take anywhere from one half hour to 6 hours to begin working -- mine took 20 minutes. If you have any other questions about the prep or anything just drop a line. I just got done with the prep one week ago. Good luck.UC3


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

The less solids you eat the day or two before the prep the faster you get cleaned out. The more liquids you drink with the prep the faster you will run clear. To be fully cleaned out you have to pass clear liquid in the toilet. So if you go with the pills eat light for a few days and then maybe liquid for two...just a thought.If you use Fleet Phospho-Soda again, it can be mixed with water or clear liquids. For drinking the Fleet Soda plugging your nose helps. It is easy to swallow if you can't smell it. Plug your nose with cotton so you can't smell anything. That really helps not tasting anything that bad. Suck on lemon wedges to get the taste of the stuff out of your mouth as soon as you are finished drinking. Or rinse your mouth out with anything but don't swallow!! The lemon worked well for me.On a post someone said they were told to take 1 - 1/2 of a Gravol right after drinking the Phospho-soda and it worked so they were not nauseous. Gravol is some anti nausea pill.


----------

